# Union Policy Towards Interns



## SuperCow (May 11, 2004)

I was wondering, what is the union's policy towards interns? I know that they don't allow a job to be done that a union member can do to be done by a non-union member. But, what if the person whose job it is says that the intern can do it? Is that alright with the union?


----------



## digitaltec (May 11, 2004)

You can work Union gigs without joining a Union. It's called over hire. You get on a list and when they need people they call you. I have yet to join a Union because I dont need to at this point in time, but have worked jobs. If your 18, contact your local Union and asked to be put on as an over hire.


----------

